# Any Limitations to using frozen egg whites?



## larry_stewart (Apr 29, 2015)

MY chickens have been laying quite a few eggs.
Too many to use, and I don't want them to go bad.

Ive read that egg whites can be frozen ( they suggest in ice trays so they are portioned correctly)

My question is, when thawing out the egg whites, can they be used the same way as a normal egg white?  or did the freezing process create any limitations to their uses? 

Larry


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 29, 2015)

According to Incredible Edible Egg | Eggs | Egg Recipes, Egg Nutrition & Egg Facts you can use them for anything.  Two tablespoons of thawed whites equals the white of one egg.  The whites should be at room temperature before whipping.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 30, 2015)

The other thing you can do, according to PF, and I've done this, is take hb eggs, chop them up, freeze them in zippies, and use them on salads. I just keep peddling the extra eggs the girls lay. You can make pickled eggs or egg-custard ice cream if you don't have enough friends who want real eggs.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 30, 2015)

I've done it on a very limited basis on occasion when I've made a custard or something that uses yolks but not whites.  I found that if I needed to whip the eggs for meringue or to fold into something like a soufflé or batter that they don't whip up quite as high as unfrozen but that's all I've ever tried to use them for.


----------

